# &    !

## 79

13  14    , . , 5      400, 2001 ..,  ,   -    ().     .

----------


## alexx76

..        .   ?

----------


## Dracon

,  ,  ,   .  
PS: *    -  Honda Steed 400*  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3&v=MVcWBHaTYXs 
     400,  1988- .      2001 . 
 ,      400      .     1996 ,    . 
Honda Steed 400    ,    .

----------


## 79

> ..        .   ?

   .   .      .

----------


## GVL224

> .   .      .

     (   )     ...

----------


## Tail

.      ,          ?     -,

----------


## alexx76

.

----------


## 79

!  .     -   ,   , ,     .    ,  ,  ,       -   .   ,   .

----------


## GVL224

!    ...

----------

*79*, !!!

----------


## MAD_MAX

,        .   2- . 
       .

----------


## Karen

> ,        .   2- . 
>        .

           ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

, 1    .   .

----------


## 23q

*MAD_MAX*,     ,            200.

----------


## MAD_MAX

, ,       ,      ...

----------


## Karen

KIA Soul   YAMAHA  http://news.*************/incidents/...otocikl-yamaha 
    ,   .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,    .   ,  60 (    ?)   .

----------


## alexx76

.. .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,  ))) ,         . .

----------


## 23q

,      ,        ,   )))   ..

----------


## zmey

> 

  ...  .   .       .     .  

> 200.

  "", ,       . ,    ,     .. ""  

> ?

  , ,   ,     "  ".    .  .    .

----------


## Tail

.      ,    .   

> ,        .

     ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

.    .   ,    .   99%      2- .

----------


## 23q

> ,    .

    ,   :
" . 16.09.2015 .  21-40  .  .   . 1100     KIA Soul JT811A,    1988 ..,  .,    .-     YAMAHA FZ 400,    1997 ..,  .,     ."

----------


## alexx76

?     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*MAD_MAX*,   

> ?

----------


## Tail

> ,   :
> " . 16.09.2015 .  21-40  .  .   . 1100     KIA Soul JT811A,    1988 ..,  .,    .-     YAMAHA FZ 400,    1997 ..,  .,     ." 
>  http://cs623717.vk.me/v623717271/49fe3/D1FYsJVUhYI.jpg

  --,      .   ,       .

----------


## 23q

,   ,     10 ,        !

----------


## alexx76

.

----------


## zmey

> 2- .

  ... ,     ,     -   .    -       .

----------


## 23q

> .

       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ... ,     ,     -   .    -       .

   ?

----------


## alexx76

> .

   .        .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> *MAD_MAX*,

     . ...

----------

> . ...

  -   ,  ""   .           .        ""    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    .   ,  60 (    ?)   .

    ,       ,    .      ,    "  ".    

> .

       , "   " ()  
 ,    .      -  ,     .

----------

